# How often do you feed your fish?



## pwrca (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been feeding my fish daily, mix things up regularly. Pretty much feed dry flakes, pellets, frozen Myso, frozen brine, usually change the food daily. The only thing I do daily is Nori, for the Tangs. I've been told that feeding daily is over feeding. I'm not overly generous with the amount of food.

Was wondering how often others feed their fish?


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i usually feed my fish 3 times a week. but depending on the fish you might need to feed them everyday tangs only really need to eat about 3 times a week


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i do every other day or skip 2 days very small amounts


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

every second day they either get a cube of frozen food or flakes but ALWAYS mixed with a nutrient rich vitamin


----------

